# Can I Browse Member Directory via AIM?



## Amie (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't have AOL. I *do* have AIM, though. I *used* to have AOL and I remember a feature that allowed users to browse a member directory to locate other users online with which they had something in common. For example, you could type in "bodybuilding" or "computers" or whatever and it would pull up a list of member profiles with those interests. And from there, you could send them an IM to see if they wanted to chat. My question is this: Since I'm no longer an AOL member, is there still some way to access the AOL member directory--or even an AIM member directory (if there is one)--via AIM?


----------



## UpQuark77 (Jan 9, 2006)

Nope.. but you can go to www.aol.com - people conection - I think Member Directory.. then search there...


----------



## Amie (Jan 10, 2006)

UpQuark77 said:
			
		

> Nope.. but you can go to www.aol.com - people conection - I think Member Directory.. then search there...


You are right! Thanks very much.


----------

